# PIRAYA vs. CARIBA!!!`



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

I just found this on youtube, it's a really good match! Neither fish gets hurt seriously, but man they go nuts!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Caribe ownnn...very aggressive pygos


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i will fight my biggest caribe against any piraya and i think he will win hes so strong and is pure muscle lean and fit














, that was an awesome video, caribe ftw


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

thats crazy


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

WaxmasterJ said:


> I just found this on youtube, it's a really good match! Neither fish gets hurt seriously, but man they go nuts!


That was crazy! My reds fights sometimes, but nothing like that. That was pretty interesting to watch, but I hate it when mine fight. It stresses me out and I start yelling "Hey f*ckers! Cut it out!" Cool vid, though. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

need_redz said:


> thats crazy


agreed


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Mine have done that for a couple seconds where they each are face opposite directions and twisting around really fast into like a crazy ball but then i just tap on the glass to get them to stopp lol


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

AWESOME!


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I have 2 Pirayas and 3 Caribas and my Pirayas will not tollerate my Caribas and although they are smaller, both Pirayas will bully the Caribas around.

My alpha in the Tank is a Super Red 9" long. this puppy will not take crap from any other fish in the tank.

Hater


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

That caribe is fkin crazy. One of the most aggressive piranhas I've seen.







My old big reds used to do that but their speed was like 1/2 of what you see in this vid.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Hater said:


> I have 2 Pirayas and 3 Caribas and my Pirayas will not tollerate my Caribas and although they are smaller, both Pirayas will bully the Caribas around.
> 
> *My alpha in the Tank is a Super Red 9" long*. this puppy will not take crap from any other fish in the tank.
> 
> Hater


Wow a 9" super red. It must be beautiful. I'd love to see some pics if you've got them.

I can't believe how badly those 2 went at it! I was expecting things to get wild when I added my 6 Caribes in with my 4 Reds but they all took to eachother very well. They never fight that bad.

I'm adding in 1 piraya and 2 terns soon though, things could get interesting.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

EDIT: sorry double post


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

that was a cool vid, i'm suprised the guy let that go on. i would be like awww f*ck imma have a dead fish and especially a piraya... expensive bastards.

i've never seen my piranhas fight


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Awesome video. That Cariba was a real instigator, wouldn't leave the Piraya alone! Never saw mine fight like that, but I have come home to so half eaten Ps before. Would of been nice to see how exactly it went down.


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

pretty cool vid man they go nuts


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

My reds do that sometimes, quite worrysome.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

bob351 said:


> i will fight my biggest caribe against any piraya and i think he will win hes so strong and is pure muscle lean and fit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt he could take on frankenstein (als 22+" piraya)!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

That is a perfect example of territorial fighting. They really went crazy after the first half of that vid. WOW.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

I also believe thats a problem with mixed tanks.


----------



## just_relaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

damn they are fast and crazy, must be on dope


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

thats what happens when u put pygos in a 55gallon tank.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> i will fight my biggest caribe against any piraya and i think he will win hes so strong and is pure muscle lean and fit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt he could take on frankenstein (als 22+" piraya)!
[/quote]
that not a piranha its a monster i don't count it








:laugh:


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Ya you shouldn't.

Frank could own Jesus.

Just plying JC rock on.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

by far the best Pvideo iv ever seen!!! i had to save that to my youtubes favorits, dam that CARIBE is a hog!!


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Kool vid.


----------



## Bsixxx (Aug 31, 2006)

that was pretty cool


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

rocker said:


> I also believe thats a problem with mixed tanks.


That is not a problem with mix pygos. Any group of pygos wether theya re mixed or not will have territorial fighting. It's Piranhas nature to fight for territory.

Hater


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

That was pretty cool lol


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> thats what happens when u put pygos in a 55gallon tank.


That's a 70 gallon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

My caribas fight like that once it got really bad. They went at it then I watched for a bit and I waited for them to stop. I got scared, i tapped on the tank and nothing so I took my food remover and nudged them with it for them to stop. I was glad no one got bit. They're some beastly fish.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That's crazy! Scales were flying everywhere.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

i don't read that often the forum, anyway thanks for the good comments. the video is made by me. yes i agree, they fight real hard. normally my piraya is leader in my tank, but that day the cariba was awesome. he suddenly start chasing all the fishes in the tank and even the piraya (much more aggressive and territorial) gave up








anyway thanks again. next week they'll all have a new house, tomorrow arrives my new 650 liter acquarium and il put back togheter my 3 cariba + nattereri + piraya and i'll look for a secon nattereri or a second piraya.

bb guys...

Tommaso


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

boxer said:


> that was a cool vid, i'm suprised the guy let that go on. i would be like awww f*ck imma have a dead fish and especially a piraya... expensive bastards.
> 
> i've never seen my piranhas fight


i left them doing it cause they are aggressive and territorial fishes. they need to decide who's the leader... in my opinion is much better if they fight in front of me (so i can do something in order to stop them) instead of fighting alone and risk to find one fish dead when i return back home.... don't you think?








if i had stopped them probably they would have fight again in order to decide the leader... anyway that caribe is crazy guys, but he's the leader just during the light day (7 hours) while during all the rest of the day (with light turned off) the piraya is amazing. he chase everything moving 5" around him... ;]

PS sorry for double posting


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

WaxmasterJ said:


> thats what happens when u put pygos in a 55gallon tank.


That's a 70 gallon.
[/quote]

looks like a 55, but okay.

*edit* I just saw the owner of the vid post in the thread, and read his sig...it says 60...so close enough


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

60 effective gallons..... are 60 gallons of water, tank is 70 gallons


----------



## Ed Gein (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

I liked the way that caribe got all charged up and went after anything in that tank including that other caribe. Crazy little fish.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Hater said:


> I also believe thats a problem with mixed tanks.


That is not a problem with mix pygos. Any group of pygos wether theya re mixed or not will have territorial fighting. It's Piranhas nature to fight for territory.

Hater
[/quote]

Agreed. I have seen fighting like that in my old single species tanks (only reds, only caribe, and only piraya) and I also see that in my mixed tanks now....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Part of the problem with fighting could be the fact that theres only three pygos in a fairly small living space and at that size or age they're still very territorial and aggressive. As they get older and get more living space and if you drop maybe 2 more pygos in there the aggression will decrease.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

very awesome video!!!! nice looking tank too.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Awesome video! My caribe battle like that every night after a feeding thats usually what triggerst the fighting! Youd be suprised how fast Pygo's can move when they need too!


----------



## mikesbales (Aug 13, 2004)

Not going to lie...thats pretty cool


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

nice to see a fight that didnt end with one dead or badly injured
pretty cool display


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Pygoleader, what are the tank dimensions? I think i saw somewhere it was 15.78 inches deep.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

tank is 120 x 40 x 55 cm = 260 liter. just make the conversion in inches ;] anyway u guys didn't consider a factor.... (well u couldn't know it...). a big problem with piranhas are hight temperature and nitrate (No3), and at the period i wanted to grow, the caribe and piraya, up fast in order to fix them togheter with my old 10" nattereri so temperature was about 30 degree and they were reciving food each day and nitrate were hight (35 mg/l). all this, plus the territory division, made that awesome fight!!! anyway i was there ready to stop them. i have been searching caribe and piraya for 2 years before finding them (in italy it's almost impossible to find them). if some of them die i cound die too...









anyway that caribe has just almost lost one eye. he was too crazy and suddenly the small caribe (he was the weekest) bited him and start chasing him ready to kill him. fortunatelly i was ther and i splitted them. I saw that my piraya really hates light, so caribe are leader during the daylight while the piraya is my tank's king during all the rest of the day (17 hours).
Tommy


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

caribe don,t mix well with other pygo,s imo they r very territorial p.s excuse the spelling i,m drunk lol


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

my 11'' pirayas often fight like that. it is quite frightened to see two big fishes fight that hard.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

nice video..lol..crazy P's


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

Weird that this thread is back up today, because my reds were fighting today. It was the longest I've seen them fight. About 3 whole seconds, so I yelled "Hey, fuckers!" and knocked on the glass and they stopped.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

wartooth said:


> Weird that this thread is back up today, because my reds were fighting today. It was the longest I've seen them fight. About 3 whole seconds, so I yelled "Hey, fuckers!" and knocked on the glass and they stopped.


yes i use to do that too, but that time i wanted to make a video and show how piranhas can be aggressive and territorial contrasting many people who say they are just shy...yes, only when they are juvenile....


----------

